# Does anyone have trouble with remote start?



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

*Remote Start Not Working*

So, this past weekend after driving the kids to an event 25 minutes away I decided to try the remote start feature, just for fun. 

I hit lock and then start twice. I hear a noise but no engine start. I see that the check engine lights turns on in the dash during this time and after 3 seconds goes back out. 

I try a couple more times and no luck. I drove to the dealer on the way home and asked the sales guy and he came out and it didn?t work for him either. He swears it worked for him pre delivery, and I believe him. 

So I made a service appt and because of travel made or for 2 weeks. 

Today, just for fun I tried again and it worked! It was colder today. Not sure if that matters. 

What conditions could make the car not start? From the manual I checked and I was in park and had no check engine light on. 

Any ideas? Thinking of keeping the appt and seeing if this fails again. 

Thoughts?


----------



## kamouche (Sep 22, 2017)

Was the Gas Light on? Remote Start won't activate if the Gas Light is on.


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

kamouche said:


> Was the Gas Light on? Remote Start won't activate if the Gas Light is on.


Good point. But no, it wasn?t. Actually it is a few days later and I haven?t added gas or done anything and it worked today.


----------



## is95a (Jul 6, 2017)

So my wife and I are having the same issue with remote start not working. Plenty of gas, car is locked, pushed the remote start button twice, and ... nothing. Any ideas? She tried it 3 days ago and I just tried with my keys. Temperature is in the 30's, not that it should matter...


----------



## actualself (May 21, 2017)

*Yup*

We're having what sounds like the exact same issue.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

*Remote Start Not Working*

How is the locking range alone? You should be able to get a door flash from 100’


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nkresho (Aug 8, 2010)

I think even if the car is already locked, you are supposed to press the lock button before pressing the other button twice.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

nkresho said:


> I think even if the car is already locked, you are supposed to press the lock button before pressing the other button twice.


This is the correct procedure. :thumbup:


----------



## is95a (Jul 6, 2017)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> This is the correct procedure. :thumbup:


I have done this and still nothing


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

is95a said:


> I have done this and still nothing


Maybe the vehicle is trying to help you not look like an idiot.....remote start?


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

is95a said:


> I have done this and still nothing


Try some range tests without remote start, just locking. Let’s rule that out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pantomime99 (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't know what/if it actually does anything different.. but when this happens to me I unlock > lock > remote start and it seems to work after that.


----------



## Yul-Sav (Aug 6, 2017)

I tried it when in park with garage door closed and it didn't work. Worked fine when I opened the door. Wondering if there is a safety needing a certain amount of space in front or back of the vehicle....


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Yul-Sav said:


> I tried it when in park with garage door closed and it didn't work. Worked fine when I opened the door. Wondering if there is a safety needing a certain amount of space in front or back of the vehicle....


I know this is a stupid question, but did you do it from inside the garage? The remote is **** on this car. I have to go outside to get it in range to work. It could've been blocked by the door as stupid as it sounds.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

I was just going to make a comment on range. Does anyone know what the range of the remote is? I know I have tried a few times inside a building and then walked outside and it wasn't running. With that said any tricks on extending the range? Anyone know where the receiver on the vehicle is mounted? Also anyone know why we need to push lock first and then remote start button twice? (safety against accidental start - but you would think the double push would achieve that)

Also....this might sound crazy but has anyone ever held the remote to your chin while pushing the buttons to extend the range? Just so you don't think I am out to lunch:

"The New York Times asked a Silicon Valley radio engineer, Tim Pozar, for his take on how the trick turns your head into a DIY antenna. Mr. Pozar explains, "You are capacitively coupling the fob to your head. With all the fluids in your head it ends up being a nice conductor. Not a great one, but it works."


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

I have been able to get a remote start just barley at 100' outside with no obstructions


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

jkopelc said:


> I was just going to make a comment on range. Does anyone know what the range of the remote is? I know I have tried a few times inside a building and then walked outside and it wasn't running. With that said any tricks on extending the range? Anyone know where the receiver on the vehicle is mounted? Also anyone know why we need to push lock first and then remote start button twice? (safety against accidental start - but you would think the double push would achieve that)
> 
> Also....this might sound crazy but has anyone ever held the remote to your chin while pushing the buttons to extend the range? Just so you don't think I am out to lunch:
> 
> "The New York Times asked a Silicon Valley radio engineer, Tim Pozar, for his take on how the trick turns your head into a DIY antenna. Mr. Pozar explains, "You are capacitively coupling the fob to your head. With all the fluids in your head it ends up being a nice conductor. Not a great one, but it works."


No idea, but it is weak AF. I have tried the chin move and it seems to depend on the key in my experience. I have had so many keys that I can say it does work better on some than others. My outback had the WORST range. you could point at it and it would do nothing from like 20 feet away. ON A BRAND NEW CAR! I did find that the chin trick made a huge difference for that one. I haven't noticed much difference with the atlas and the chin trick.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

*Remote Start Not Working*



ice4life said:


> No idea, but it is weak AF. I have tried the chin move and it seems to depend on the key in my experience. I have had so many keys that I can say it does work better on some than others. My outback had the WORST range. you could point at it and it would do nothing from like 20 feet away. ON A BRAND NEW CAR! I did find that the chin trick made a huge difference for that one. I haven't noticed much difference with the atlas and the chin trick.


Try a lock only action outside with no remote start and lets establish a distance baseline between us.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chefdanny121 (Dec 30, 2011)

Mine is doing the same working sporadically at best. I took to dealer and they all is working normally....lol


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

chefdanny121 said:


> Mine is doing the same working sporadically at best. I took to dealer and they all is working normally....lol


Mine was working but I kept my appointment. Car sat in airport parking lot for a week and it stopped working. Still wasn’t working on day of appointment. They scanned and found an intermittent small evap leak. They tested for a leak and found none, so they reset the code and remote start is working again. 

I didn’t have a check engine light on, except when trying to do a remote start. So it seems remote start is more sensitive than normal start. 

I will watch. Could have been when I added gas. Not sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

juched said:


> Mine was working but I kept my appointment. Car sat in airport parking lot for a week and it stopped working. Still wasn’t working on day of appointment. They scanned and found an intermittent small evap leak. They tested for a leak and found none, so they reset the code and remote start is working again.
> 
> I didn’t have a check engine light on, except when trying to do a remote start. So it seems remote start is more sensitive than normal start.
> 
> I will watch. Could have been when I added gas. Not sure. .....


The system must have many checks to avoid it attempting to start when it should not. You battery was too discharged after a week so the the system would not try to start.


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

Follow up for historical purposes, the remote start stopped working again, took it in, they found the same EVAP leak error code which just stopped remote start (but didn't through a MIL for normal usage). 

They did further pressure testing and found the leak, in my case they need to order and replace the entire fuel tank.


----------



## can8en (Dec 12, 2017)

*Remote Start not working*

When I was taking delivery of my Atlas, the remote start would not work. The system would act like it was going to start, but not actually start. They said they had run into a handful of Atlas's that the remote start had not been properly enabled in the computer. They took it to the shop, hooked it up to the computer and it has worked fine ever since.


----------



## fourspoons (Sep 7, 2017)

*Remote start settings?*

I know people have had issues with the remote start not working but mine is firing up ok but its unfortunately pretty useless here in the cold of Canada because it seems to only run for about 5 minutes (I haven't actually timed it but its short) and it doesn't put the max blowers on the window or turn on the heating steering wheel.... Its runs for such a short time that the engine is barely warm enough to kick out any warm air before it shuts itself off..

Is this a fault or is everyone's the same? I can't find any settings to change in the menus about the remote start.

Thanks


----------



## not_so_furious (Mar 21, 2002)

I think it runs for 10 minutes, and then you can remote start it one more time. I agree, the usefulness is limited because it doesn't do something simple like turn on the front window defroster.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

fourspoons said:


> I know people have had issues with the remote start not working but mine is firing up ok but its unfortunately pretty useless here in the cold of Canada because it seems to only run for about 5 minutes (I haven't actually timed it but its short) and it doesn't put the max blowers on the window or turn on the heating steering wheel.... Its runs for such a short time that the engine is barely warm enough to kick out any warm air before it shuts itself off..
> 
> Is this a fault or is everyone's the same? I can't find any settings to change in the menus about the remote start......


So, what makes system operated more than 10 minutes? What makes system turns on auxiliaries that had been turned off previously? Be specific how the Atlas system is different than other makes.

BTW, only an idiot would idle a cold engine for more than a few seconds. If your medical situation is so poor you can't drive a cold vehicle for a few minutes, should you really be driving at all?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

It only runs for ~10minutes & warms or cools (depending on the season obviously) to ~70 degrees inside the cabin


----------



## OEM Dubber (Apr 18, 2008)

The owners manual says if you bring it into the dealer the settings for the temperature can be customized. Not sure about the other features if they can be enabled or not. (Heated steering wheel, defrosts). 

This is a current topic on one of the Facebook atlas groups. Hopefully a confirmed answer is discovered soon.


----------



## lk1002jh (Jan 19, 2018)

My Atlas SEL is 3000 miles, but remote start is good, but it does not work from yesterday. 
I have to go to the dealership.
thank you


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

lk1002jh said:


> My Atlas SEL is 3000 miles, but remote start is good, but it does not work from yesterday.
> I have to go to the dealership.
> thank you


mine is very sensitive - i have to make sure the doors are locked 
so i click lock on the remote
then i have to double click the remote start and hold it down on the second click .. 

some times repeat those steps until it remote starts lol


----------



## wooble (Oct 18, 2017)

The way it was taught to me was that I had to press lock and the double press the start button quickly after that. If I wait too long after pressing lock, I don’t think it works.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

And all must be well with the vehicle. I got a remote start that didn’t work when the low coolant warning kicked on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

OEM Dubber said:


> The owners manual says if you bring it into the dealer the settings for the temperature can be customized. Not sure about the other features if they can be enabled or not. (Heated steering wheel, defrosts).
> 
> This is a current topic on one of the Facebook atlas groups. Hopefully a confirmed answer is discovered soon.


Have a link to that group?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

golfzex said:


> Have a link to that group?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Facebook. Search VW Atlas. You can enable certain features if you have the hardware bit your dealer isn't going to do that for you. This forum's VCDS and OBDEleven threads are your place to see this kind of thing.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mooooc333 (Oct 10, 2018)

*Troubles w/ Remote Start*

2018 SEL R-Line - My Atlas has been having some issues as well with the remote start - sometimes it wants to work and sometimes it does not. The range seems pretty spotty on the FOB all together, no matter what function I want to use. 

Does anyone know if VW offers a product I can use with an app so I can remote start from anywhere with no range limits?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

mooooc333 said:


> ....Does anyone know if VW offers a product I can use with an app so I can remote start from anywhere with no range limits?


You want to start the vehicle when you are not close to it? :screwy: You think idling a cold engine for more than a few seconds is a good idea?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

mooooc333 said:


> 2018 SEL R-Line - My Atlas has been having some issues as well with the remote start - sometimes it wants to work and sometimes it does not. The range seems pretty spotty on the FOB all together, no matter what function I want to use.
> 
> Does anyone know if VW offers a product I can use with an app so I can remote start from anywhere with no range limits?


No unfortunately. We were all hoping CarNet was going to put this as an added feature. I bet they will get a lot of subscriptions. There are a few other things why the remote start won't work i.e. low fuel. But I do agree, the range on our FOB is not that great. I also noticed that I can't close the tailgate via FOB from afar, although the lights to blink when I press the button so I don't think it is range dependent for it to work. When I am close to the car, then I can close the tailgate via FOB.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

TablaRasa said:


> .......noticed that I can't close the tailgate via FOB from afar, although the lights to blink when I press the button so I don't think it is range dependent for it to work. When I am close to the car, then I can close the tailgate via FOB.


Obviously that would be a safety feature so someone not near the moving tailgate can't close it on someone/something.


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> No unfortunately. We were all hoping CarNet was going to put this as an added feature. I bet they will get a lot of subscriptions. There are a few other things why the remote start won't work i.e. low fuel. But I do agree, the range on our FOB is not that great. I also noticed that I can't close the tailgate via FOB from afar, although the lights to blink when I press the button so I don't think it is range dependent for it to work. When I am close to the car, then I can close the tailgate via FOB.


Somewhere in the manual I read that the hatch not closing from the fob when you are not near the vehicle is a safety feature. It's really annoying. I've mistakenly opened the hatch a couple times and you have to go out and close it "manually"


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

RCDheliracer said:


> Somewhere in the manual I read that the hatch not closing from the fob when you are not near the vehicle is a safety feature. It's really annoying. I've mistakenly opened the hatch a couple times and you have to go out and close it "manually"


How do you open it mistakenly? I mean you have to hold the hatch button, otherwise it will not open?


----------



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

A mechanic friend told me that you can extend the range by holding the fob on a metal surface, which then acts like an antenna. I just tried it and it worked. I walked away and clicked until the lights wouldn't flash anymore (about 75 yards). Then I touched a metal storage container and it worked. Metal door frames, window frames, appliances might also work.


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

rocknfreak said:


> How do you open it mistakenly? I mean you have to hold the hatch button, otherwise it will not open?


You don't pay attention when you're remote starting and hit the hatch button instead of the remote start button lol. I usually do the double press and hold on the second press for a couple seconds. It's clearly my fault but it's really annoying that you can open but not close the hatch with the remote.


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

RCDheliracer said:


> You don't pay attention when you're remote starting and hit the hatch button instead of the remote start button lol. I usually do the double press and hold on the second press for a couple seconds. It's clearly my fault but it's really annoying that you can open but not close the hatch with the remote.


I was never able to close the hatch with my keyfob since we had the car. After the recent service campaign and few updates -> I was finally able to close it with the keyfob! I don't know about the range to close it, but it never worked before! And now it does


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

rocknfreak said:


> I was never able to close the hatch with my keyfob since we had the car. After the recent service campaign and few updates -> I was finally able to close it with the keyfob! I don't know about the range to close it, but it never worked before! And now it does


How close are you to your Atlas when you're closing it with your fob? If it detects the fob is near the hatch, it will close.

Found the blurb in the manual. I was remembering correctly:

"For vehicles with Keyless Access: Press the [picture] or [picture] button in the remote control vehicle key ⇒ Fig. 71  for about a second. You must be within sensor range ⇒ Fig. 62  behind the vehicle for the trunk lid to close. If you are not behind the vehicle, the turn signals will flash, but the trunk lid will not close."


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

0macman0 said:


> And all must be well with the vehicle. I got a remote start that didn’t work when the low coolant warning kicked on


It's funny, I'm at 7 months, and 6K miles, and for the first time, my Remote Start didn't work.

But the other day, I got an idiot light for low coolant. Looked, and it was well below "MIN." Don't have a leak that I can see, as nothing has been on the driveway and there's no smell from the engine bay. 

Just added coolant during lunch ($50 for a 5L jug at Advanced Auto!). Will try remote start when I leave work later to see if that was the cause of my issue for it not working. 


Further to this issue... I drove from CT to Central Jersey for work last week, and while I was cruising on 95, I got 2 idiot lights: Coolant Low and then a few minutes later "Left Headlight Out." The light wasn't out, or at least hasn't been out and also the idiot light hasn't popped back up. Was very odd.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ToySlacker said:


> .....The light wasn't out, or at least hasn't been out and also the idiot light hasn't popped back up. Was very odd.


Ever experienced a light bulb that was intermittent? I sure have.


----------



## xman2000 (Nov 5, 2018)

*Check engine light WILL prevent remote start - firmware update available from dealer*

I spoke with our dealer and they said there is a firmware update to address the evap OBD code problem which has been affecting a lot of people, including us. When the code is present it will prevent remote start. The firmware update is available and the dealer said they could flash it any time after they confirm there isn't a larger issue, along with three other updates I didn't get a chance to ask about.


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

Huh, I thought that closing the hatch with the FOB was not available on the Atlas. I will try it out again...


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm going out on a limb and say that the range is very dependant on fob battery level. In June I had tons of range. As of a couple days ago range has dropped significantly. Same car, same remote, same room in the house as before. IE same test, June it worked great, this week not. I'm guessing that battery after several months of use has dropped to a level where it doesn't. Time for a new battery I suppose.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

Pnvwfun said:


> A mechanic friend told me that you can extend the range by holding the fob on a metal surface, which then acts like an antenna. I just tried it and it worked. I walked away and clicked until the lights wouldn't flash anymore (about 75 yards). Then I touched a metal storage container and it worked. Metal door frames, window frames, appliances might also work.












need i say more.. lol
http://files.abovetopsecret.com/files/img/qy52ee506a.jpg


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Pnvwfun said:


> A mechanic friend told me that you can extend the range by holding the fob on a metal surface, which then acts like an antenna. I just tried it and it worked. I walked away and clicked until the lights wouldn't flash anymore (about 75 yards). Then I touched a metal storage container and it worked. Metal door frames, window frames, appliances might also work.


you can also put it up to your chin. You basically act like a big antenna. It use to work on my other key fobs but doesn't seem to for this one.


----------



## mooooc333 (Oct 10, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> you can also put it up to your chin. You basically act like a big antenna. It use to work on my other key fobs but doesn't seem to for this one.


[HR][/HR]

Agreed - I used to put it up to my chin and it would work all the time on my old Ford fob, but nothing added with the new VW fob.


----------



## erickandgen (May 22, 2018)

Our 2018 VW Atlas R-Line’s remote start stopped working the day the dealer updated some software that’s supposed to be required. Didn’t notice it until I brought it home. When I took it back to them the next day, they said that the battery was very weak so they replaced it with a new one. Remote start was working when I brought it home. The following day, it wasn’t working again. Let’s see what they find out next when I bring it back. Very frustrating because it was working fine before the updates.


----------



## bostonspeedracer (Jun 6, 2004)

*Intermittent Remote Start*

As with others, the remote start on a 2018 Atlas is intermittent. Range on the fob is not an issue. I've narrowed the issue to times when the car has been sitting - like overnight when it is cold. If I go start the car manually and promptly turn it off, then the remote start works marvelously! But of course that kind of defeats the purpose of having a remote start...


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

bostonspeedracer said:


> As with others, the remote start on a 2018 Atlas is intermittent. Range on the fob is not an issue. I've narrowed the issue to times when the car has been sitting - like overnight when it is cold. If I go start the car manually and promptly turn it off, then the remote start works marvelously! But of course that kind of defeats the purpose of having a remote start...


I would say you either have a weak vehicle battery or a stored system code.


----------



## bostonspeedracer (Jun 6, 2004)

*Intermittent Remote Start*

As with others, the remote start on a 2018 Atlas is intermittent. Range on the fob is not an issue. I've narrowed the issue to times when the car has been sitting - like overnight when it is cold. If I go start the car manually and promptly turn it off, then the remote start works marvelously! But of course that kind of defeats the purpose of having a remote start...


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

bostonspeedracer said:


> As with others, the remote start on a 2018 Atlas is intermittent. Range on the fob is not an issue. I've narrowed the issue to times when the car has been sitting - like overnight when it is cold. If I go start the car manually and promptly turn it off, then the remote start works marvelously! But of course that kind of defeats the purpose of having a remote start...


I have found that to circumvent the issue is doing the following; Press the lock then press the remote start after that. pressing the remote start first is sporadic while the other way is a success every time


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Hfqkhal said:


> I have found that to circumvent the issue is doing the following; Press the lock then press the remote start after that. pressing the remote start first is sporadic while the other way is a success every time


Yes...just like the manual says...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## STEIN11 (Nov 24, 2019)

*Same Issues!*

I have a 2019 Atlas and the remote start was working fine... now the lights go off but the car doesn't actually start. I also had an issue with whistling from my drivers side and got told that it was "Standard operation of the mirror????????"


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

STEIN11 said:


> .....issue with whistling from my drivers side and got told that it was "Standard operation of the mirror????????"


So, it did this from day one?


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

The manual says there are several conditions which will prevent remote start from working. Check that and make sure all the requirements are met. 
No low coolant, low fuel or low battery. All doors hood and hatch closed. 
No check engine light.


----------



## PB30 (Nov 29, 2020)

pantomime99 said:


> I don't know what/if it actually does anything different.. but when this happens to me I unlock > lock > remote start and it seems to work after that.


Basically Lock>Start>Start(all within 3 sec.)


----------



## Artikart (Nov 29, 2020)

I took in my 1 week old 2020 Cross Sport back to the dealership for this same exact reason. I could not get the car to remote start. I could hear it, but it wouldn't start.

YOUR ANSWER: The dealer informed me that there is a safety feature that will not allow the car to restart if it has been on or running in the past 5 or 10 minutes. His example was if I stopped for gas, went in to pay, and then came out and used the remote start, it won't work. Again, some kind of firewall safety feature.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

I also have a hard time getting it to work. Seems hit or miss. I try it when I am walking back to my car from a shopping trip. Almost never works. When parked in my driveway and I am right next to it it works much better. Could be the safety feature mentioned above, but I would like to see where this is stated exactly, and how much time exactly.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Artikart said:


> I took in my 1 week old 2020 Cross Sport back to the dealership for this same exact reason. I could not get the car to remote start. I could hear it, but it wouldn't start.
> 
> YOUR ANSWER: The dealer informed me that there is a safety feature that will not allow the car to restart if it has been on or running in the past 5 or 10 minutes. His example was if I stopped for gas, went in to pay, and then came out and used the remote start, it won't work. Again, some kind of firewall safety feature.


For the record, this doesn't apply to my 2018 Atlas.


----------



## hossdub (Dec 13, 2010)

Range is poor in my experience, however the day of purchase in 2018, the VW dealership fella informed me (despite different approaches stated above) that the proper procedure for remote start is lock button twice (aka full lock) press slowly, NOT 2 quick presses, that is, then remote start twice, again slowly press twice; he said too fast and the fob cant compute the signal request..... Only once has this procedure NOT worked on our 2018 SEL R-Line....??? this fella might have been a genius or just lucky. hope maybe this helps at least someone.


----------

